

Ask HN: What is the ceiling salary for an  average developer? - vishalzone2002


======
foofoodoo
If you work at a normal company and get a salary, I'd say 150K these days for
a senior is just about the max.

As a highly skilled consultant/freelancer that chargers per project or
hourly... could possibly be much more.

This is in the USA btw.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
I'd agree, with a few caveats:

1\. If you make it to upper-management (VP of Eng. / CTO, etc) you can expect
to make an additional 100k or so.

2\. Your "total comp" is going to vary widely. If you're lucky enough to work
for a public company who comps you options, the actual value of your package
could me many multiples of your salary.

------
sciurus
This is going to vary greatly based on the country and city where a developer
lives.

------
darthVapor
What kind of pay could I expect fresh out of college? I'm currently working
part time as a developer in our college Software Engineering lab and am active
in our local Code for America brigade

